
20 Tesla P100Ds with Slicks and Wings? Meet Electric GT - fela
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/03/a-new-race-series-for-tesla-electric-cars-yes-please/
======
aanm1988
> Its cars are blindingly fast, but as a company, Tesla appears to be utterly
> indifferent to racing.

because the cars aren't really that fast. They are geared to do 0-60 in insane
times. That's great but it's not fast in the racing sense. They are still
heavy, and the acceleration beyond 60 isn't nearly as good.

> The cars get some aerodynamic add-ons and have been on a diet, shedding
> 1,100lb (500kg) despite the addition of a roll cage

That should help.

> Perhaps the biggest problem the racing Teslas are going to have to deal with
> is overheating. Keeping the battery cool enough was a real challenge for
> Blake Fuller's Tesla at Pikes Peak last year, and overheating issues are
> usually the fly in the ointment that prevents Tesla owners from having fun
> at track days.

Yeah, that too. Has the model S been able to get around the nurburgring
without going into low power mode?

